# car reversed into side of my Hymer 544



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone know of good Motorhome body repair shops in Hertfordshire ?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer Repairs*

Hi Jocie and commiserations! It's heart-breaking, isn't it?

When my previous M/H was attacked by an incompetent driver, he left 13 feet of damage down one side. It took 5 months to get the other guy to accept the blame - that's why I pay for the legal cover in my insurance. We got it right eventually.

In the meantime, my insurance company assessor was happy for the M/H to go back to its place of conversion. The same craftsmen who built it were able to rebuild it, as good as new. 

And that is what you're entitled to! If you feel more comfortable with the idea of Hymer doing the repairs, say so, and remember to add any on-costs and expenses to your bill. Don't accept second best because it's convenient for someone else. Accept only that which is acceptable to you. Sadly, Brownhills seem to feature in the Hymer dealerships list.  Perhaps a more-local caravan doctor would be best after all! :?

I wish you well with your efforts.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

You can suggest to your insurer an alternative repairer, as long as they are a reputable firm they will probably accept your suggestion.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the comments which I agree with.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I would strongly recommend to insist on having this repair done by a Hymer workshop, or at least a specialized motorhome repairer.

While any car body repairer should be able to mend the dent itself, the issue is that due to the mechanical stress from the crash the joints between the dented wall and the roof/floor/other walls might have been affected. Which might lead to water ingress over the next months.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you should have Hymer inspect this vehicle before doing anything. The material used to construct Hymers is a composite of Aluminium, foam then a synthetic resin (like formica), in all just over one inch thick. This composite gives the walls their strength. A normal panel beater cannot rectify this, and a five foot dent could well have damaged the integrity of the panel. 

Regards

Guy


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 544 Repair*

Suggest that despite it being 200 miles to Hambiltons, that you should do your utmost to convince the insurance company that it needs a specialist. As Guy said, the skin is a composite, and any normal bodyshop won't know what they are doing with it. Suggest you also mention that Hambiltons, though not cheap, will be half the price of Hymer UK - that might convince them!

Smick


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jocie. so sorry to hear of your problems. there is a Hymer dealer on the A41 just south of Whitchurch at Higher Heath. They specialise in older Hymers which they import from Germany, they say they don't have as much trouble with older ones as the newer ones. Anyway they have a workshop in fact while we were talking he touched up a scrape on the side of the van without charge, worth giving them a ring.
its *Motorhomes R US* www.motorhomes-r-us.com ph 01948840888 
Cheers Sid


----------

